

Ask HN: Anyone use a project package service like Atlassian?  - gaoshan

We are looking around for something to replace our homegrown issue tracker and time management system and are also considering making the plunge from SVN to a DVCS (liking Mercurial for this). We are also chaffing a bit at the shortcomings of services like Basecamp. Given all of that we were looking at Atlassian pretty closely as they could help us resolve all of these things in one package. That said, what do you folks do regarding project management, code reviews, version control, IDEs, issue tracking/assigning, etc. in your shops? Any tips?
======
levigross
Try <http://www.codebasehq.com/>

